# Why is 40k seen as Geeky?



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Well, I don't know. Why is it?


----------



## Truthiness08 (Jan 17, 2008)

its not, its seen as nerdy


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Walk into our local GW and you will figure it out pretty quickly.:wink:


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

As far as i was aware, geeky and nerdy are synonyms.

Basically, its because its so difficult for someone who doesnt play to understand it.

Ever tried to get a person who's uninterested to watch a game? It's like watching paint dry.

Rolling dice, measuring distances, reciting numbers and statistics from what look like textbooks all contribute to the fact that the hobby looks like a maths lesson gone wrong, especially when combined with the fact that games go at a snails pace.

The 'language' of the game passes them by also.

The hobby suffers due to its intrinsic ties with other 'nerdy' pastimes, like reading, science fiction, and fantasy, as well as the fact that the people who play it often tend to be 'nerds' (and frequently fail to wash etc)


----------



## Culler (Dec 27, 2007)

Because no matter what you say, nothing changes the fact that you're playing with toy soldiers.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

chrisman 007 said:


> Well, I don't know. Why is it?


Its 2 types of people who play, nerdy people and people who like action destruction etc which is fun :laugh:


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

I must fall into the destruction category. KABOOM!


----------



## Chaplain Araziel (Dec 28, 2007)

*Nerd vs Cool*

Its been my experience that these name callers can rarely form coherent sentences. I wouldnt call myself a nerd, I have a lot of friends who frequent the shower and lead very social lives. I was attracted to this game because of the level of intelligience required to play it with any success. Those people that would call us nerds would do so out of jealousy and ignorance. 
Too many times in the past few months Ive heard the word nerd and geek, and often from the mouths of people who have children on the way and still seem to spend their unemployed time drinking themselves into a stupor. All the while calling fans of this game nerds. I ask you who is the childish one, the one enjoying his free time challenging his mind with a strategy game, while hanging out with other inteligient individuals, or the one still drinking and partying at this age with responsibilities they cant begin to understand. I think too often people that have an excellent imagination and the social skills to share it with friends are considered nerds because they can have fun without a television or drinking their brain cells away. 
Ive made a lot of friends because of my love for warhammer and cant think of anything better to do with my free time. I find the time to work 50 + hours a week, enjoy time with my beautiful wife, smite the foes of the Imperium, and take the DAILY shower. So I ask you "Does it really matter what those namecallers have to say." Or are you gonna enjoy yourself with good friends and an excellent game. 
Chaplain Araziel
3rd Company 
Dark Angels


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Very well put. I just wondered why, because didn't we all used to play with toy soldiers in a bygone era? Haven't we all made an airfix kit?


----------



## Chaplain Araziel (Dec 28, 2007)

Some of us kept the toys and others found themselves searching for other escapes from reality. Makin fun of people is the only way some people can feel good about themselves.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

*Because it is?*










Lets play!

Surely the populations opinion determines whether something is nerdy?

80-90% think 40k is, therefore it is.

Why this matters is the question you should be asking. Who gives a shit what people think?


----------



## Bogg (Mar 2, 2008)

well I guess I fall inbetween, cause I often go clubbing, gettin wasted, and having friends who run around crazy, even tho we are 30+ =). Then I have my other social side, and different friends, who enjoy getting together bashin each other in this wonderful colored game WH40K, and I love painting em, but enjoying even more is to grind my opponent, bashin him good, But i Love loosing too, If I loose good, not over some dumb move, But a really good bash!..

The name Geeky I can surly understand, cause there are some really dodgy looking characters out there who plays this game, like its "their destiny" they see their army as invincible, and take it really personell if u wipe out their command squad, wtih a Wind of Chaos", I have even seen a guy cry cause i nailed his monolith in a tourny...that is where the GEEK come in....

But even so.....the woman i meet has a hard time understanding my hobby, but i dont really care, I never have, Cause i fikking love it!, and they just have to adjust to me.....not me to them....so take my advice,,, KEEP BASHING!!!! and keep laughing when ur preasious HQ dies!!!!!

and most of all have fun!!

"PHEW!


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

> But even so.....the woman i meet has a hard time understanding my hobby, but i dont really care, I never have, Cause i fikking love it!, and they just have to adjust to me.....not me to them....so take my advice,,, KEEP BASHING!!!! and keep laughing when ur preasious HQ dies!!!!!
> 
> and most of all have fun!!


Absolute agreement here. I tell everyone I that i'm a wargamer - I took a Bloodbowl board with me to Iraq and had half the troop playing by the end of the tour!


----------



## foulacy (Nov 24, 2007)

Its all about stereo-type, the stereo-type of a wargamer is a nerd with glasses, smells and talks funny.
For that, everyone of us get a bad name, I for one used to be one of the "drinking on the streets, with a bottle of 2 pound cider, listening to rave on the back of a bus on the way to town"
But none of that could hide that i like painting/gaming...
So i say, when they call you a name, call them back.


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

Just smile and say, YUP! If that's the worst they have to say, then take it a as a complement. There really is nothing truly negative about it.


----------



## Silb (Jan 28, 2008)

Marneus Calgar said:


> Its 2 types of people who play, nerdy people and people who like action destruction etc which is fun :laugh:


I'm halfway in-between, mostly the second.:biggrin:

Many games like 40k are seen as geeky by people who don't play it because 40k is a ton of math, reading, time, and money combined into one massive game. To play 40k you've got to be intelligent, patient, and at least somewhat interested in sci-fi. Most of this stuff is generally associated with nerds and geeks.


----------



## Bogg (Mar 2, 2008)

Hey Jez, you promised to keep that picture of me hidden, thats me ,4th from the right..the Ginger!


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

> Just smile and say, YUP!


At the end of the day, if you can laugh at yourself, no one else has any power to insult you. They call you something, you call yourself something worse. Really takes the wind out of their sails, they don't quite understand whats going on, poor idiots.


----------



## foulacy (Nov 24, 2007)

Bogg said:


> Hey Jez, you promised to keep that picture of me hidden, thats me ,4th from the right..the Ginger!


I'm the guy in the middle, you like my red top?


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

I feel sorry for the lad on the extreme left, poor sod. He doesn't look happy. Probably because he's just realised he's the only one not wearing glasses.

In answer to the OP... are you serious? Why is 40k seen as geeky? Errr... how could it possibly _not_ be?

Until there is a 40k film with Angelina Jolie as a space-nun, Tommy Lee Jones as a ravaged old Inquisitor and Vinnie Jones as the Daemon Prince sent to bring them down (maybe Arnie if he's not too busy running California), that costs more than the combined GNP of the poorest 78 countries in the world and takes 6 years to make, followed by a publicity campaign that puts Terminators in breakfast cereal and codex updates given away free with tabloid newspapers, 40k will be seen (generally) as the preserve of science-spods.

Don't worry about it. Embrace your inner geek.


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

Why has the guy in the middle got a falcons shirt on?


----------



## Jeridian (Jan 4, 2007)

Ah, these threads are always good for a laugh.

Asking why is 40k seen as geeky, is like asking why the Pope is seen as Catholic.
Have you been to any form of school? Had any form of childhood? Then you will know that activities bring with them stereotypes.

Anyway, more important than the question are the predictable responses to them, let's tick the checklist:

1) The Geek-Compensators- People that post "I play 40k but I'm not geeky because..." then proceed to recite as many non-geeky stereotypes as possible. Usually sport, women and often their body mass/height/ weight training ability. The desperation and denial in these posts seeps from the screen.

2) The Geeks on a March- Wear geekery like a badge of honour, would march in a Geek Pride parade if the sun didn't fatally damage their skin. Anyone that uses a stereotype like Geek to pigeonhole you, must be a stupid slack-jawed Jock or Meathead for so foolishly using stereotypes...
The discrimination of geeks is on a par with apartide or the White Burden to these guys.

3) The Normal Geek- Accepts playing with toy soldiers may be viewed as geeky, but also doesn't see it as on a par with racism to call people geeky. Most commonly quoted as saying that 40k isn't the first thing they say in conversation, but if it comes up, they are not ashamed to admit they play it.

4) The Sarcastic Geek Bastard- Stereotypes other geeks just for cynical laughs- hello.


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

Jeridian said:


> ...
> 
> 4) The Sarcastic Geek Bastard- Stereotypes other geeks just for cynical laughs- hello.


Ah, Jeridian, not seen you around lately, good to have you back mate. Hurrah for sarcastic geeks!


----------



## whocares (Jan 11, 2008)

This thread reeks of gamer.

One of you needs to take a shower.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

*Claim Your Nerd!!!*​
Make your selection and reupload!!!

The ankle swinging trousers, plaster inclusive glasses and white sock/black shoes combo did it for me.

Remember guys, if you don't take the piss out of them someone else will!


----------



## Steel Rain (Jan 14, 2008)

whocares said:


> This thread reeks of gamer.
> 
> One of you needs to take a shower.


And that someone is you. Go out back. I'll get the hose.


----------



## ApostateSynphony (Mar 22, 2008)

Oh I love this sort of thread! Gamer Philosophy !


Dig this, most people I come across have no problem with it, I used to work in a GW store and 95% of the people that came in were interested or indifferent but very few were openly hostile. Those that were we ignored, or like my friend who worked there when he was off duty and some homie g's yelled "GEEEK" into the store well ol Rodger took off after them down the mall of course Rodger is the front man for a punk band known for anti social behavior! 


40k is for every one we just cant seem to keep the most ignorant,loudmouthed, socially retarded, smelly and Comic Store Guy-like of us out of sight:crazy:


----------



## whocares (Jan 11, 2008)

Steel Rain said:


> And that someone is you. Go out back. I'll get the hose.


I generally try to keep anyone else's hose away from my back door, but for you I'll make an exception...


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Those boys are carrying more pens than a well stocked WHSmith branch. Doing the top button up on the shirt adds to the image.

Jeridian, Im not in denial honest, but I do play a sport. I can quite happly say Im an unfit short ass and dont need to run very far on the field.

Me a geek, probably, but dont care and will be the first to be sarcastic about geeky types. Actually, will be sarcastic about anything if the opportunity presents itself.


----------



## Sniper (Mar 9, 2008)

40k is awsome. I got called a nerd the other day on the way to my local GW & when I turned around it was a guy who dropped out of my high school a couple of months ago!

Sniper:dunno:


----------



## GRUBSNIK (Sep 11, 2007)

Well, a lot of my mates do refer to GW as 'Games Dorkshop' due to walking into the local branch and hearing a nasal-voiced twelve-year-old exclaim 'Feel the wrath of my Librarian!'
How the hell do you counter that? Seriously?

But, yeah, I'm a geek (GW, Star Wars, B5, Star Trek etc. etc.). And a nerd. And a pilot, a coastguard officer, an ex-soldier, a Naval Reservist and all the rest. 
Am I compensating for my geekiness in my work, or compensating for my work in my geekiness? Who can tell? Who gives a monkey's fart? I'm having fun, that's all that matters.


----------



## casanova (Nov 1, 2007)

*yeh*



Chaplain Araziel said:


> Some of us kept the toys and others found themselves searching for other escapes from reality. Makin fun of people is the only way some people can feel good about themselves.


yeah i agree with you most bullies are ether pikd on at
home or do it to 'impress' their friends


----------



## FarseerNo3 (Mar 7, 2008)

the only reason why people think games like this and programs that are sci fi, call them nerdy is because you actually learn something.


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

Are you seriously saying 40k has educational potential?

pffffft!

(that's a surpressed giggle of derision)

Beyond, perhaps, the ability to do mental maths a little faster than the average, 40k teaches _nowt_ that you couldn't get from something less nerdy.

Face it; 40k is _fun_ and it's _geeky_ and therefore if we enjoy it it's because we're *geeks*.


----------



## ApostateSynphony (Mar 22, 2008)

Iam GEEK should totally have t shirts made up like that! but check this out I met Mrs ApostateSynphony while working at a GW store and she wasa freind of one of the guys who worked there and when I first met her she had a t shirt on that said TALK NERDY TO ME first thing I ever said to her was "you are in the right place " so there ya go! to you younger fellas out there there are girls who dig your geekyness dont be shy! they are in your school seek them out! 


40K as educational hmmm I would somewhat agree, not so much the mechanics of the game but rather some of fluff and armies, WFB holds even greater potential but I find I can give a history lesson or discusion on modern or medieval warfare quite simple for example when some kid looks at my 1525 AD Spanish Imperialist army and exclaims "Hey those look like Empire" I take a deep breath ( Doc says its supposed to help...) and say " Well son its the other way 'round" 40k has provided ample opportunity to discuss the workings of a modern army, a subject I am VERY familiar with having been in the military for half of my adult life. Also I have found that 40k can lead to a lesson on the middle ages, 40k is a wonderful cheeky poke at the absurdity of the church in Europe from the 7th to 16th C. AD. When viewed as metaphorical and historical commentary, 40k stands alone among gaming systems 

HOW GEEKY WAS THAT????!!!!


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

Yeah that was pretty f**kin' geeky.



Red Orc said:


> ... 40k teaches _nowt_ that you couldn't get from something less nerdy...


And I stand by that.

40k/Warhammer is by no means the _best_ place to get examples for discussions on the Conquestadors, the Medieval Church or modern warfare. If you already have some kids who play or at least are interested, fine, use it for examples, draw the parallels. But this doesn't mean it's 'educational', or that these kids aren't already _geeks_.

I dunno, I think it's a mistake to try and talk our hobby up into something it's not. Why pretend we do this to explore the socio-dynamics of the military policies of the House of Castille in the 16th Century, when _really_ we do it because we like playing with toy soldiers? OK, we might try to base our playing with toy soldiers on a particular historical period or whatever, but that's icing; the toy soldiers are the cake.

Please don't think I'm knocking either the game (I've been playing on and off for 24 years, collecting for 28) or those who play (err, yeah, that bit again); I just think it's best to be honest about it. It's geeky as... something very geeky. Dressing it up as pseudo-educational is... not entirely honest. Why can't we just admit we like playing with toy soldiers? In the grand scheme of things, it's pretty harmless and I don't think we need to get uptight about it.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Following on from my other post...

Its an unusual hobby, you dont see everyone play do you?
Most of the young people in my local store are the ones who are gonna grow up to be bloody brain scientists, and the other 20 or so % are gonna be the ones who do shit it school, flunk their exams, and screw up. 

Another point of view, look at all the people who have been there from the beginning they are the men with beards at least thats the vision people get when i ask them. 

My personal view is you are doing somthing against the flow of things, not riding a bike, not playing a PSP, not on your gameboy, etc. People dont like different things apart from us of course


----------



## FarseerNo3 (Mar 7, 2008)

yeah maths baby its educational


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm not saing it's a bad thing. But I was just saying, why?


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

Well, the short answer (that I think Jezlad gave earlier) is that it's seen as geeky because it *is* geeky.


----------



## foulacy (Nov 24, 2007)

Jezlad said:


> *Claim Your Nerd!!!*​
> Make your selection and reupload!!!
> 
> The ankle swinging trousers, plaster inclusive glasses and white sock/black shoes combo did it for me.
> ...


lmao, im creased at the picture, come on gamers, theres still more to choose.


----------



## foulacy (Nov 24, 2007)

The dude in the red is about to shout "beam me up scotty"


----------



## Ragnos (Mar 27, 2008)

I guess people think it's nerdy because you have to deal with stats, books, maths ect and not just charging in and go "aww what happened" and scratch your head like a dumb jock or something. But as long as you have fun with it, who gives a damn just play it. I mean look at me i'm not nerdy :crazy:


----------



## LandRaiderLove (Mar 4, 2008)

Culler said:


> Because no matter what you say, nothing changes the fact that you're playing with toy soldiers.


 LOL! well to be honest, while i was at school it was seen as nerdy, maybe its the type of people that others like to brand with labels who play it. my gf doesnt give a shit whether i do it or not (this was one of the main factors for me to not tell anyone at school! girls) but at school people, obviously arent as mature as they would be outside school thus, someone cann fall into the category of nerd/geek i mean i must definatley not look 'geeky' as when my mates knew i got back into it they were like 'eh?'. but instead of going 'gayboy' or anything like that, they just responded in a mature grown up way and went 'ok, do what you want'. and ive got tattoos, and i love my car, i do boxing and rugby etc (most would go 'eh?') some people say im a punk, some say i like cars too much so im a boy racer, its all weird. tbh mate those who love to make the effort to say stupid stuff like that are just tossers and are scared to try new things. and theres one word for them people 'lifeless idiotic cretins'


----------



## Kronus (Mar 1, 2008)

One look at that picture made me crease up. I would consider myself a bit of nerd though I have a fairly active social and sports life but I nether wore hovers, had tape on my glasses and had pocket protectors full of pens. Talk about sterotyping. Still brill picture, your a very brave man for putting it up Jez. You remind me a lot of Mc Humpin from Superbad in that pick


----------



## Revelations (Mar 17, 2008)

It's geeky in the same way that Mormonism is considered a cult; because it isn't what normal people think is normal. But then again, I haven't met a normal person in my entire life, so I guess you could go the socially acceptable route instead. I've found it to be a pretty fun game, and I guess since others don't agree with it, they try to label it as something other than it is. 

40K is a game. Monopoly is a game. I think Monopoly sucks, but I won't call you a Accounting Fruitcake for playing it. Anyone who calls me a Geek for playing 40K is the stereotypical retard who likes to generalize someone based off of one thing they don't like about them. 

I've been called a Nerd, because I know how to used a computer quite proficiently. 

I've been called a Geek, because I play 40K. 

I've been called a heartbreaker, because I've dumped women. 

I've been called an asshole, because I called you an asshole for making fun of a little kid who plays with cards. 

I've been called a player, because... well, I'll avoid this one for now. :angel:

A few years back I was playing a game with some other people who play 40k, and there were a few other various tournaments going on. It was during the summer so the door to the store was open to the street. During the game, we all heard this car screech to a stop. We looked to the door and a 'jock type' leaned out of his car and screamed "GEEKS!" and then screeched off again. I turned to my opponent; "Man, what is up with some people?" He gave me one of the best responses I've ever heard; "They're just upset because they have no life and blame us for finding one." Stuck with me to this very day. 

Do what you love, teach those who want to know more, ignore those that tease you for it and drop kick those that try to stop you.


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

People think it is nerdy because *you have to use your brain*, and the people who say it are chavs with no brains.:crazy:Chavs make me made :angry::ireful2:


----------



## ApostateSynphony (Mar 22, 2008)

Red Orc said:


> Yeah that was pretty f**kin' geeky.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jimmy (Mar 22, 2008)

If i tell you guys a secret, promise not to laugh.
Not a really secret secret though, being my name as all.
Buuuttt, back to the point, my mother and father saw it fit to call me James...
Not so bad i hear you say, yes indeed james is a good strong name, the real crux is when you discover that my last name is none other then...


KIRK

Thus, i have been the butt of many star trek jokes. Though if i ever go to a Trek Convention, i know i will be the most popular kid there. yay :/


----------



## Lore-Colten (Mar 28, 2008)

it was the pants>.<

edit:
im one of a small number of players in my high-school who play warhammer (40k and others) 

2 brothers, me, and little asian man>.<

4 ftw!


----------



## GRUBSNIK (Sep 11, 2007)

ApostateSynphony said:


> did you know that the names Ahriman and Abbadon appear in the Satanic bible???? too cool eh!).


LaVey plays Spikey Marines...?


----------



## LandRaiderLove (Mar 4, 2008)

Jimmy said:


> If i tell you guys a secret, promise not to laugh.
> Not a really secret secret though, being my name as all.
> Buuuttt, back to the point, my mother and father saw it fit to call me James...
> Not so bad i hear you say, yes indeed james is a good strong name, the real crux is when you discover that my last name is none other then...
> ...


 thats the best name ever!!! SERIOUSLY! i wish i was called 'horatio hornblower' or 'joachim' lol 



Green Knight said:


> People think it is nerdy because *you have to use your brain*, and the people who say it are chavs with no brains.:crazy:Chavs make me made :angry::ireful2:


 here ye! here ye! i agree 100%


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

GRUBSNIK said:


> LaVey plays Spikey Marines...?


1 - Ok, there's something whack about the quotes, but it wasn't me who said about the Satanists' Bible, it was Apostate Symphony. I have no idea what "the Satanists' Bible" is;

2 - nor have I any idea what "LaVey plays Spikey Marines" means.

But apart from that, I couldn't agree more.

Abbadon appears in the non-Satanists' Bible IIRC... you know, the Judaeo-Christian one.

Ahriman is the Zoroastrian Evil Principle, *allegedly* the inspiration for Satan.

I say allegedly, because I can't be bothered for an argument, and in the UK *allegedly* is legal-speak for "this is what I've been told, and I believe it, but I don't want to go to court to see if it stands up, so let's pretend I don't actually believe it, and I'm just reporting something I heard, that may or may not be true (but it is)" - which is a lot of meaning to pack into one word I'll grant you.

Anyway...

Apostate, I think we're basically in agreement here; absolutely, games can be used to explore history etc. I once ran a D&D campaign based around the idea that the Anglo-Saxons were orcs (because in one Welsh manuscript "Angle" was written "Orghul", and I thought the juxtaposition was cool). It was as historically-accurate as I could be bothered to make it (as a history & archaeology student... so quite accurate!)

But in the end I did it for *fun* because to me, that's the important bit. I just get my kicks in a particularly nerdy, history-geek kinda way :wink:


----------



## GRUBSNIK (Sep 11, 2007)

Oops...hang on...Ta da!

Anton LaVey wrote the 'Satanist's Bible'. I'll admit that I've not read it, as it happens; I know the basic tenets of Satanism and my esoteric leanings aren't in that particular direction...
I'm more a fan of a God of knowledge who likes the colours gold and blue and whose name begins with 'T' and ends in 'h'*.





*And isn't 'Tzeentch'... :laugh:


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

I can't help but notice lots of those nerds remain unclaimed. I think its because jez, bogg and foulacy got the cream of the nerd crop!


----------



## patrickgamer (Mar 18, 2008)

I think it just boils down to a few shop regulars with very little social skills that leave impressions on everyone who passes by. Most GW stores I've been to have over-excited people who have a hard time with talking properly. Though back when I was in my fantasy game there was a really cool manager that knew when to give you space and was very conversation-friendly. 

Most people I know in gaming (RPG/Warhammer/etc.) are actually very socially adept. The stereotype is based on a small minority, I would imagine.


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

Pandawithissues... said:


> I can't help but notice lots of those nerds remain unclaimed. I think its because jez, bogg and foulacy got the cream of the nerd crop!


In my case it's coz I don't have photoshop on this machine... can I claim the one on the extreme right (I had a haircut just like that when I was 10) and ask someone to fill out the appropriate forms?

Thanks in case anyone can be bothered... if not, meh, thanks anyway!


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

the whole nerd thing comes from the people we have all met either at shops, at clubs, at school or wherever. you know the one, he has clammy hands, dodgy teeth, a strange haircut and gets trouser tents when he rolls a six for a rending attack! the problem is these people are all of us for some reason or other and singling one person out makes us no better that the chavs/jocks or whatever the 'cool' ones are called in your area/country. we have a hobby that is by its very nature an elitist pass time. trekies are the same, they have knowledge of a genre that others just cant come close to and revel in the fact that they have a community they are accepted in. every sub culture is the same it just depends on how much mass appeal a scene has as to whether or not its nerdy. 
as for those on the outside i say this "you laugh because im different. i smile because you're all the same!"
and its the satanic bible not satanist's. sorry to nit pick but hey!


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

Yeah, I think the point about minority/mass appeal is a good one - that's why I put forward the idea of a more 'mainstream' 40k, like a big Hollywood film with merchendising tie-ins.

_If_ something like that happened, it might make 40k seem less nerdy.

On the other hand, LotR is _still_ seen as nerdy, even after the massively-successful films...

So it would have to be _really very_ Hollywood; not a bunch of 'obscure' British actors like Ian McKellern, Ian Holme, Sean Bean (snigger) and Jonathon Rhys Davies, but the Schwarzeneggers, Jolies, Keitels, Pacinos, or even (god forbid) Hankses of this world (can you imagine a 40k movie with Tom Hanks? *shudder*).

Anyroadup, "why is 40k seen as geeky?" - "because Arnie isn't in a movie of it" doesn't quite answer the question, but it's part way there.


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

I'll take the nerd second from the right. I used to have gigantic glasses like that when I was his age.


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

hold your horses there sunbeam!!!! what gives 40k and anything ascociated with it its appeal is its underground (despite GW's best efforts!) handing over a system like 40k to holywood types would destroy the hobby for so many people.
look what happens when the underground hits the mainstream, Nirvana hated playing live because they became the geeks playing geek music about geeks for geeks and the only people who came to their shows were jocks because they were cool and the geeks got pushed aside, 40k will have its day but let it happen on its own and without tom hanks


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

You misunderstand.

I'm not saying there _should_ be an Arnie movie.

I don't have a problem with 40k being seen as geeky, so I don't think there's any necessity to change people's perceptions.

What I'm saying is that _without_ mass appeal (eg an Arnie movie), perceptions won't change.

As I say, I don't have a problem with that. I'm quite content to be seen as a geek, by people whose opinions matter not one jot to me.










Edit: because I can't spell "whose", apparently.


----------



## ThePelt (Feb 19, 2008)

Life is about balance guys (and gals), Yes we do enjoy a nerdy/geeky game, and I'm sure lots of you put alot of time into it. I for one enjoy being called a nerd/geek because that lets me know I'm not like everyone else in this 6 billion+ world. My gf makes fun of me all the time for playing, but its not like she loves me any less. I also enjoy rugby, hockey, and any other sport out there that looks like fun. Just because were discriminated against by a few morons doesn't mean you should like the game any less. Isn't that what life is about? having fun? Don't be so stereotypical and go out there and do something different!

Were only here once in this world, so you might as well do what we enjoy! and if wargames make you happy then go roll some dice and have a blast! When people yell 'NERD!' I yell 'thanks!'


----------



## ApostateSynphony (Mar 22, 2008)

WOW this is awesome! it is great to see people who balance their hobby and life and can carry on an informed discussion ! 

i really like what im hearing here I was hesitant to join a 40k forum because i thought id get a bunch uber power gamers ! 


Ok so that picture in this thread is that real??? are those people from here?? or was it a bunch of kids dressing like nerds for some event?? its really freakin me out man!


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

thats ok then as long as you didnt actually mean it!!! nearly had a heart attack! no offence taken or meant!!!
good god never realised i was so passionate about this stuff time for a lie down maybe?
really tom hanks in a 40k movie!!!


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

@ Apostate, well, we like to think we're quite friendly at Heresy (it was one of the 2 reasons I stuck around after finding it), and, y'know, some of us are quite old, so we've had a certain amount of practice balancing gaming with real life...

And the photo? Pretty sure it's genuine... it isn't actually _us_ though, unless foulacy and bogg need to come clean.

@ Norm, no worries mate, yes have a lie down, and _don't think of a 40k movie with Tom Hanks in it..._


----------



## squadiee (Nov 4, 2007)

I would like to see the people who call us nerdy/geeky try to play it, but I fear that their tiny minds would explode at the sheer thought of "tactics"


----------



## Jeridian (Jan 4, 2007)

You think Arnie gives a movie mass appeal, Red Orc, 

Anyway, yeah, a Hollywood 40k film (that is the topic right...) would really, really suck ass.
First off, Hollywood hasn't had an original idea since the 80's- everything is a remake, sequel, prequel or spin-off.

Second, 40k was developed by British 'authors', British culture, sci-fi in particular has a dark, doom and gloom, cynical view. This is quite alien to Hollywood- no matter how gloomy a setting, the American hero must win out, single-handedly crush evil empires and always get the girl.
No matter how far in the future, or how culturally different the setting- the hero will always have American joe morales and opinions, and they will prove right.

Third, it would have to be cut down and changed (see 2) so much that it wouldn't be 40k anymore. In bringing 40k to the mass media, you must remove 40k from it...


And that photo is highly disturbing, it must have been a set-up- no-one really looks like that, only in geek movies.


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

Unfortunately, my choice of nerd has already been taken, so i'm now going with second from left.


----------



## Johnny Genocide (Mar 4, 2008)

yea, I'm a geek
Whoopyfuckindoo

I also play guitar, drums and sing, and in a band.
I don't smell and I don't have problems with girls.

But I got into 40k because it's something I like to do. I'm not going to live MY life following the stereotype I seem to be in(scene kid) just by the people I hangout with like it's some bullshit rulebook. I'm going to live MY life doing things that I enjoy doing.


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

Jeridian said:


> ... a Hollywood 40k film ... would really, really suck ass...
> 
> ...40k was developed by British 'authors', British culture, sci-fi in particular has a dark, doom and gloom, cynical view...
> ...it would have to be cut down and changed (see 2) so much that it wouldn't be 40k anymore. In bringing 40k to the mass media, you must remove 40k from it...


But, surely Jeridian, they did such a great job with Judge Dredd, how can you doubt Hollywood? :wink:


----------



## foulacy (Nov 24, 2007)

Green Knight said:


> People think it is nerdy because *you have to use your brain*, and the people who say it are chavs with no brains.:crazy:Chavs make me made :angry::ireful2:


Theres no such thing as a charver or goth or emo, we live in a world with labels when in fact we are the same. Just different preferences.

So because i listen to rave, Dj, wear tracksuits just as regular as i wear other clothes... Does that make me a "chav."


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Jezlad said:


> *Claim Your Nerd!!!*​


wait that isn't you jez, is it? I thoguht you looked like this


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

I think the one in the photo above is Jez's _inner_ geek.


----------



## [email protected] ANG3L (Mar 27, 2008)

I think that you should enjoy Warhammer without worrying what others think of you to much. Same goes for everything you do if you enjoy doing it dont let others tell you any different.
The people who place people in certain social groups generally are not comforatable with their own social and physical appearence, to cover this up they try to point out others flaws and faults instead of picking out the good things and complimenting people on what they can do.

Painting Warhammer is an art, some would disagree, but it does take talent nonetheless to finish an army and have it on a table ready to play with, painted to a good standard.

[email protected] ANG3L


----------



## connor986 (Feb 14, 2008)

i used to think 40k was geeky but then i went with my friend to a local gamesworkshop and i really enjoyed it, from my experience most of the people who play actualyy arnt nerds and lead a very social lifes. i have been in my local games workshop when a load of chavs came in and looked at the display cases and thought they are pretty cool. its oly a matter of opinion really


----------



## tk421 (Feb 2, 2008)

Hello everyone,

I'm tk421 and I'm a recovering geek/nerd! It's been 4 days since my last game/painting session. I must admit it hasn't been easy, I've had many urges to pick up a mini and paint it. Even more disturbing is my disire to congregate with other geeks and game all night! What brought me to you all today is that I was openly call a "geek" by a "normal" person the other day. I feal sooo ashamed that I've let myself get this deep into the perverse world of warhammer 40k! I only ask you, recovering addicts, is there any hope for me to be "normal"!

This was only ment to be humorous, for those here that may be recovering alcoholics/addict I completely understand the difficulties of recovery, having expeirenced it first hand! I hole heartedly thank gaming in facilitating in said recovery. besides if we can't laugh at are selves what can we laugh at? And yes I own my geek ness!


----------



## GRUBSNIK (Sep 11, 2007)

tk421 said:


> And yes I own my geek ness!


That's obvious, given that you go by the name 'TK421'. Got that transmitter fixed, yet?


----------



## tk421 (Feb 2, 2008)

LOL! As far I can tell you, your the fisrt to catch that! And no it's still broken, one of these day I'll get down to the maintenance bay.:biggrin:


----------



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

I must say that this game is seen as geeky and that geeky and nerdy are not synonyms. 

Nerd- A person who enjoys thoroughly to interact with computers and other modern day technologies. (I believe nerds are smarter than geeks, if not only in technology.)

Geek- A person who enjoys things that the majority don't like, declare "uncool", or are simply stupid. ie: Star Trek, Space Marine Troopers, Battlestar Galactica and the inevitable Warhammer, Warhammer 40k and specialist games from Games Workshop.

I believe that my brother is a nerd and that i am a geek. (it doesnt matter that he plays soccer and that i play football, rugby and wrestle. He rambles on about computers and i paint little plastic toy soldiers.) 

Think about it, this game is geeky. But on the other hand who cares if its geeky. You stretch your imagination and creativity and you creat things that you are proud of. You use your brain to deploy units and develop strategies to beat your opponent in a battle of smarts and strategy and most importantly fun. If you think about it, it isnt as geeky as other ppl wanna believe. I cannot name a single person i have met who hasnt played strategy games. Most of them enjoy it. It is just like warhammer is it not? Except its real time. You move little men, you have a god's view of the battle field. The units cost certain points that you have to recover. There are campaigns with certain special objectives. There is terrain, special weapon upgrades. It is a tabletop wargame transferred straight onto your PC. 

So i claim myself geek. I take pride in having joined a hobby that puts your creativity, your imagination, your dexterity, your concentration, your artistic talent, your patience and your logic together. Yes im a geek and im enjoying myself.


----------



## Coldra (Mar 26, 2008)

As defined by "Webster's New Dictionary and Thesaurus a nerd is a foolish or ineffectual person.
dictionary.com gives this definition:
nerd /nɜrd/ Pronunciation Key - Show Spelled Pronunciation[nurd] Pronunciation Key - Show IPA Pronunciation 
–noun Slang. 1. a stupid, irritating, ineffectual, or unattractive person. 
2. an intelligent but single-minded person obsessed with a nonsocial hobby or pursuit: a computer nerd. 
I think it is safe to say that most of us do not fit this description.

Dictionary.com defines geek as:
geek Slang. 
–noun 1. a peculiar or otherwise dislikable person, esp. one who is perceived to be overly intellectual. 
2. a computer expert or enthusiast (a term of pride as self-reference, but often considered offensive when used by outsiders.) 
3. a carnival performer who performs sensationally morbid or disgusting acts, as biting off the head of a live chicken. 

I do not think this is an accurate description of the average gamer either.

What do you guys think the social definition of nerd and geek are as apose to the dictionary ones? How do they differ? How are they the same? 
Just curious what everyone thinks.


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

Coldra said:


> ...an intelligent but single-minded person obsessed with a nonsocial hobby or pursuit...
> ...one who is perceived to be overly intellectual....
> ...


How does that not fit?


----------



## ApostateSynphony (Mar 22, 2008)

Red Orc said:


> But, surely Jeridian, they did such a great job with Judge Dredd, how can you doubt Hollywood? :wink:





TOUCHE! 




Yeah Im thinkin that photo was staged its to nerdy its very "Revenge of the Nerds"


----------



## ApostateSynphony (Mar 22, 2008)

[QU
3. a carnival performer who performs sensationally morbid or disgusting acts, as biting off the head of a live chicken. 



well I dunno about your game club but that a regular friday night for me LOLicknose:


----------



## striking scorpion (Nov 11, 2007)

beause it isa not in the mainstream likefootball or rugby


----------



## striking scorpion (Nov 11, 2007)

sorry but because it might be because the people who do it and talk about it outside gaming circle are a bit loud and get excited avout it quoat a bit so there is my opion


----------



## NinjaK (Mar 22, 2008)

I say the reason why most would get labeled as nerds or geeks is because of the 90% of you that snicker to yourselves when someone mispronounces a word or has been ill informed on events. Arrogance is a gamer's nemesis and if you want to be accepted or not called a geek or what have you then pop your friend in the mouth next time he mouths off to someone he doesnt know.
The only people I know who play this game are borderline alcoholics or stoners.. we wont be formulating any new cures for the world or making rockets.. but we'll kick your ass in a round of 40k or in real life. Lol.. I'll defend anyone in the nerd argument as long as you appear to be helping yourself! Someone calling you names? Knock their teeth in!


----------



## marcch (Apr 1, 2008)

If you are bothered by what people call you then you deserve it. I do not care so life carries on. 
I've been building models and playing "wargames" most of my life (35+ years), still have my great wife and raised a family, and don't give a rats rump what people think about it. I guess some of the individuals who find us geeky are lacking in skills such as reading and math. Well, I suppose there's jobs for those people too...somewhere.


----------



## heliosmj12 (Mar 30, 2008)

I was called geeky by a guy I know who is at uni to become a systems analyst, and is on the net most of his free time downloading movies and games, and playing WoW....:laugh:


----------



## Gore Hunter (Nov 5, 2007)

I generally find that people who find it "Geeky" have a "Geeky" past time of their own like card gaming (no offense to anyone who does play them).


----------



## vindur (Apr 1, 2008)

I remember a while back i was playing a game in gw when some guy who looked about in his mid 20s came in stinking of beer at about 4 in the day and slurred "your a load of nerds at us". As he left the manager walked over to him and said something along the lines of:

ah i see u have just been down to the dole(unemployment benefit in ireland) office and after drinking your self into a stuppor come to insult my customers. Now that we've all had a good laugh at your desperation please remove yourself from the gene pool.

It was incredibly harsh but i was rolling around laughing.


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

That is sweet and completely right vindur, nice one:victory::grin::laugh:


----------



## brotherlamentus (Apr 21, 2008)

blame america in the 80's when there was actualy a geek culture with dungeons and dragons etc. it's just carried over to wargames etc. But im a bouncer, have a hot g/f and do weights etc so i don't tink i fit the geek bracket lol


----------



## patrickgamer (Mar 18, 2008)

Well I don't consider myself a geek, but I'm sure I meet some of the markers:

I'm manager of a statistics department
I do play D&D
I do wargame and different boardgames
I do play all sorts of video games
However, I too have a gorgeous fiancé, play hockey, and party plenty. Nothing geeky about immerse yourself in a past-time that you find stimulating. I wonder how much of the labeling comes from people who just can't find their "thing".


----------



## rokassan (Jan 24, 2007)

It seems to me many gamers in general dont take much interest in hygiene or physical appearance. I guessed they've come to the conclusion that they will never get laid so they dont care. You gotta find a balance...wash your ass and dress like you dont suffer from clinical depression. You can be socially acceptable and game, I've done it as have many of my friends. You wouldnt know I gamed until I told you. Guys the average gamer is well above average intelligence and have alot to offer...but you aint gonna get a lady smelling like ass with greasy uncut hair and wearing a stained Voltron t-shirt. Find that balance fellow nerds.
Oh yeah and dont talk about gaming around women...until youve won them over. I learned this decades ago and its served me very well. Im married(she's hot), Ive got a son and i game...the perfect balance.


----------



## Shadwell (Apr 29, 2008)

I watch my hygene, but don't really care how i look, cause i'm sexy no matter what. >_> <_<

The area in which my local GW is, is one that is full of morons, and everyone who walks past (it's in a large shopping centre and has no doors) and make stupid comments are either 1) girls or 2) males all from a certain cultural background.

The main reason in my case that the girls make comments, or stand on the threshold of the store while they watch a member of their group who they dared to come in walk around, is most likely that guys who would rather sit around playing with little plastic men and painting would not do their social status any favours, they'd rather those of low intelligence, who drive around in cars well over the speen limit listening to their filthy "doof doof" music while wearing singlets and being the owners of moronic, laughable haircuts.

The above described male is the type who yells things into the store, wether it be geeks, nerds, virgins (rather funny since at the time most people in there were little kids during school holidays) and the like.

The game is not geeky in essence, it's only a game, what makes it geeky is people opinions of it, and that they cannot accept the fact that people are different and enjoy doing things other than what they do, and people generally do fear the unknown.


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

vindur said:


> ah i see u have just been down to the dole(unemployment benefit in ireland) office and after drinking your self into a stuppor come to insult my customers. Now that we've all had a good laugh at your desperation please remove yourself from the gene pool.
> 
> It was incredibly harsh but i was rolling around laughing.


And there we have it, how much more geeky do you need?
an outstanding insult and very witty indeed but when talking to a complete idiot it is unfortunately wasted. 
43 words when two would have done the trick, F$%k OFF!


----------



## LJT_123 (Dec 26, 2007)

No one has ever commented on me proberbly cause im a lass lol, but some of the kids that go GW speak with full proper grammar (i havent got a problem with that) and take no care in personel hygiene whatsoever. so in a way you can tell why they get bullied.


----------



## patrickgamer (Mar 18, 2008)

A large proportion of my friends are gamers, all of whom are "clean" and are frequently chased by the opposite sex. Hell, I even did a stint as a model when I was in high school. You could pretty much say that, based on appearance, neither myself or any of my friends fit the stereotypical "stinky/dirty gamer" peg. Sorry to disappoint, but my gamers are all socially adept and considered very attractive (this also includes a female retinue).


----------



## rokassan (Jan 24, 2007)

I agree those people are pricks, they're ignorant and have low self worth.They make themselves feel better by insulting others. Yes LJT being a woman you are spared being insulted. Anyhow Ive noticed a good percentage of female gamers are hot goth type chicks and who doest find that arousing...I do. All Im saying is ...be a closet nerd. Looks can be improved...as for the assholes... stupid is to the bone. Women I dated(when I was single)were shocked when they found out I was a closet paste eater, but you know what it didnt make a difference. Then when they found out I had a 12 inch tongue and could breath through my ears I was good to go...J/K. Im not saying Im all that and a bag of chips, but I can hold my own socially. As can anyone if you try.


----------



## rokassan (Jan 24, 2007)

patrickgamer said:


> A large proportion of my friends are gamers, all of whom are "clean" and are frequently chased by the opposite sex. Hell, I even did a stint as a model when I was in high school. You could pretty much say that, based on appearance, neither myself or any of my friends fit the stereotypical "stinky/dirty gamer" peg. Sorry to disappoint, but my gamers are all socially adept and considered very attractive (this also includes a female retinue).


 Thats my point...I aint no model/superstud, but a woman wouldnt be embarrassed to hold my hand in public. All of my close friends and gaming buddies are decent looking guys and all professionals...Im a Police Officer, one's a Police Sergeant, a Fire Fighter, Psychotherapist, X2 Lawyers ,X2 Computer techs, Insurance adjuster a University of Miami Professor and a bunch of college students. We run Miami.


----------



## rokassan (Jan 24, 2007)

Jeridian said:


> Ah, these threads are always good for a laugh.
> 
> Asking why is 40k seen as geeky, is like asking why the Pope is seen as Catholic.
> Have you been to any form of school? Had any form of childhood? Then you will know that activities bring with them stereotypes.
> ...





You forgot #5 closet Geeks. Dress and act normal, but can down a gallon of elmers glue if given an opportunity. This and #4 fit me.
I guess #3 covers closet nerd.


----------



## vindur (Apr 1, 2008)

normtheunsavoury said:


> And there we have it, how much more geeky do you need?
> an outstanding insult and very witty indeed but when talking to a complete idiot it is unfortunately wasted.
> 43 words when two would have done the trick, F$%k OFF!


It was more for our enjoyment than efficiency but i do agree with you.

Rokassan: Theres nothing wrong with uncut hair and dressing like your depressed, its worked for me all this time 


Id say im somewhere between type 3 and 4 geek


----------



## lightmonkey (Apr 1, 2008)

Marneus Calgar said:


> Another point of view, look at all the people who have been there from the beginning they are the men with beards at least thats the vision people get when i ask them.


dang i've just started mine :laugh:


----------



## Trigger (Mar 12, 2008)

Whoa there, less hate on the beards! A beard is a beautiful and wonderous thing.It is useful for so many things; keeping my face warm, giving me something to rub while I suck through my teeth while pondering the workings of the internal combustion engine ( F*****g Renaults!!!). It is not good, however, while eating soup in front of an attractive lady. Apparently, a cuff is not the same thing as a napkin. You learn something new everyday.

I am a closet geek. I hide myself away to play with my soldiers, as a brush with the police whilst doing it in the park got me into trouble. I am looked at with suspicion by my fellow geeks, as I am stunningly attractive and obviously not in with 'their crowd'. 

There's a lot of chav baiting goes on here isn't there? While I'm sure 99% of them are indeed tosspots, there must be a few who are alright and just labelled. Everyone gets a label, by the way you dress, the way you speak or the way you mince around calling everyone 'dearie'. Not everyone should be in the box you assign them to, but we do. Chavs think geeks are sad, geeks think chavs are pathetic. Who cares? I don't. Gamers are seen as geeks because we are geeks, anyone with an interest is a geek. I'm a wargame geek, a car geek and a DIY geek and you know what. I fuckin LOVE it!


----------



## ashby_steve (Apr 27, 2008)

Culler said:


> Because no matter what you say, nothing changes the fact that you're playing with toy soldiers.


hahahaha best answer by far lol
love it


----------



## Brother Anubus (Feb 26, 2008)

woo im not a nerd and i DO have a socil life thank you Games Workshop


----------



## lightmonkey (Apr 1, 2008)

Trigger said:


> Whoa there, less hate on the beards! A beard is a beautiful and wonderous thing.It is useful for so many things; keeping my face warm, giving me something to rub while I suck through my teeth while pondering the workings of the internal combustion engine ( F*****g Renaults!!!). It is not good, however, while eating soup in front of an attractive lady. Apparently, a cuff is not the same thing as a napkin. You learn something new everyday.


you forgot, some were else to keep paint brushs between uses :good:


----------



## Archangel (Dec 30, 2007)

I am in fact, a geek, nerd, poindexter, whatever you wanna call me, and most of my friends and coworkers will agree. I was the kid in school with the super high GPA because of "weighted grades", in the orchestra, volunteered for community service, built computers, etc. But I was also captain of the soccer team, track and field runner, and 6'0" 220 lbs and built like a small tank.

So, yes, I am a geek, but there is a good chance I can kick your azz, and I do defend fellow geeks, so whatevs.


----------



## Caledor (Jan 15, 2008)

Well, I don't really see what the problem is. Think about it. We are all (insert age here) and playing with toy soldiers in a more professional/realistic way. General's do it all the time, they just use real soldiers to do the same thing. So many wars could be prevented if military leaders just sat down around a gaming table, picked points value, and got on with it! I'm sure that with the right additions to the battlefield (or the right sound fx tapes) they can not only get the joy of a real fight, but also enjoy the noise and (smaller) explosions of open battle. If they want to do the whole hunt down this guy, they can play a campaign.

Maybe someone should suggest this to the UN?


----------



## Siege (Jan 18, 2008)

Shadwell said:


> The area in which my local GW is, is one that is full of morons, and everyone who walks past (it's in a large shopping centre and has no doors) and make stupid comments are ... males all from a certain cultural background.


I don't think I like that comment at all. Sounds like your doing some stereotyping of your own mate.

Might as well add my piece to the thread while I'm here. I find it odd that people on here say stuff like most gamers are alcoholics or stoners, where are these gamers? Come and play with me!! The boss at my local has a spit at me if I walk in even smelling of bud.

Most of the people I play with I would call nerds, they would probably call themselves nerds too, but they are actually very cool people in their own little way.


----------



## julio d (Apr 20, 2008)

Red Orc said:


> I feel sorry for the lad on the extreme left, poor sod. He doesn't look happy. Probably because he's just realised he's the only one not wearing glasses.
> 
> In answer to the OP... are you serious? Why is 40k seen as geeky? Errr... how could it possibly _not_ be?
> 
> Until there is a 40k film with Angelina Jolie as a space-nun, Tommy Lee Jones as a ravaged old Inquisitor and Vinnie Jones as the Daemon Prince sent to bring them down (maybe Arnie if he's not too busy running California), that costs more than the combined GNP of the poorest 78 countries in the world and takes 6 years to make, followed by a publicity campaign that puts Terminators in breakfast cereal and codex updates given away free with tabloid newspapers, 40k will be seen (generally) as the preserve of science-spods.


awwnold would be a catachan haha (with nothing to lose) :laugh:
Don't worry about it. Embrace your inner geek.


----------



## julio d (Apr 20, 2008)

rokassan said:


> Thats my point...I aint no model/superstud, but a woman wouldnt be embarrassed to hold my hand in public. All of my close friends and gaming buddies are decent looking guys and all professionals...Im a Police Officer, one's a Police Sergeant, a Fire Fighter, Psychotherapist, X2 Lawyers ,X2 Computer techs, Insurance adjuster a University of Miami Professor and a bunch of college students. We run Miami.


Hahah you guys must build some sweet armies


----------



## Shadwell (Apr 29, 2008)

Siege said:


> I don't think I like that comment at all. Sounds like your doing some stereotyping of your own mate.


How is pointing out a factual observation stereotyping, i am the one in the shop and who notices who walks past.

I am also the one who lives in the area that i do, and it is, infact full of morons, remember, that is not saying that they are all morons, just the main populace are, in my opinion, of closed minds and ignorant.


----------



## Siege (Jan 18, 2008)

Is moron a cultural background now? The only people who make stupid comments are from a certain cultural background?! That's what your saying right? What cultural background would that be? It really doesn't matter. I'm sure you get dissed by people from all cultural backgrounds because you sound like a fucking jerk.


----------



## vindur (Apr 1, 2008)

Siege, it isnt stereotyping if it is factual. If all the people making the comments come from a certain cultural backround then it is a factual statement not stereotyping. It like someone saying they have never seen an Irish person without a drink in their hand.If they havent, even if it is inline with a stereotype it is still a factual statement.

And to be honest I agree with shadwell most of the people making the comments outside my local GW are from a particular cultural backround.


----------



## Shadwell (Apr 29, 2008)

Was i even saying moron was a cultural background? 

The area i live is is inhabited by numberous people from numberous cultural backgrounds, where their ancestors are from does not make most people morons, but the way they act does. Alot of them are nice and apathetic enough to not make comments.

But out of the multicultured shopping centre there is a certain one that feels to need to yell insults into the store, rather than go about their day without swearing at people they don't know.

And even then i'm rather certain i said mostly are or the majority of them, are from that background, not all of them. But every 99/100 are from the same one.


----------



## Siege (Jan 18, 2008)

You used the words "everyone" and "all". You were stereotyping. I don't need to repeat the shit you said. You were being a dick and I pulled you up on it. You might be surprised to know some people from "a certain cultural background" actually play this game, that is when we are not driving around over the speed limit, listening to our 'filthy doof doof music' and getting stupid haircuts.


----------



## SyNide (Nov 24, 2007)

> The area in which my local GW is, is one that is full of morons, and everyone who walks past (it's in a large shopping centre and has no doors) and make stupid comments are ... males all from a certain cultural background.


Lets see...

The word Moron is a tag given to someone who is seen as stupid. Moron is in fact a subjective word, it CAN'T be a statement of fact unless you bring all their IQ test results and post them here to prove that they are in actual fact below average. To say that it is a statement of fact calling people morons is rather uneducated and should be below us. The word moron is also a derogatory word, that indicates you have something against them. It's hard to believe that that statement is factual when it is so obviously coloured with your own prejudices and emotions.

Furthermore, even the word stupid is a subjective term. What you call stupid, others may call brilliant, and vice versa. You are not stating a fact, you are stating an opinion. Get the two right and maybe you won't have such flak when you call your post "factual".



> And even then i'm rather certain i said mostly are or the majority of them, are from that background, not all of them. But every 99/100 are from the same one.


You are incorrect, your statement did NOT say mostly or majority, you did in fact say everyone(please refer to the quote). 

You are not stating an objective fact as much as you are stating your subjective opinion. Others disagree with that opinion, either adapt or live with it.


As to the OP...I believe that it's something we've inherited from the D&D crowd. Also, something that isn't seen as "sporty" is generally called geeky, why? Who knows...I don't really care, and neither should you. You're doing something you love, others can call it what they want, but you're enjoying it, not them


----------



## general (Feb 1, 2008)

Culler said:


> Because no matter what you say, nothing changes the fact that you're playing with toy soldiers.


At the end of the day this is the main reason. The thing is peple don't realise that crawling round on your hands and knees with action figures is different to wargaming.
At the end of the day, so what if I'm called a geek/nerd? I have a life, I socialise, I have hobbys including wagaming, music and others, I wash. So do I care? Not really!


----------



## daemonhammer (Feb 20, 2008)

I now everyone sees you as outcasts and if you have friends outside of the hobby they try to embaress you in stores or take the micky out of u and im a complete nerd in most sense i like rock music but hang out with chavs but i play warhammer and box


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

> but i play warhammer and box


Me too dude. Nothing compares to boxing for fitness and enjoyment.

Best two hobbies in the world.


----------



## DAG42 (Mar 31, 2008)

I agree totaly with you chapain, it's chess with chance thrown in. Who cares what drunks and mindless morons have to say. As long as you have fun they don't matter.


----------



## Unknown Primarch (Feb 25, 2008)

i dont game but read the fiction. when ive been into the nottingham store i can see why people call you players geeks (most of you). i was in there getting a book and this girl was talking the ear of one of the workers going into all sorts of mad detail about her army and getting very excited to the point of nearly jumping around. even the guy who worked there was looking at her strangly like she was gonna turn into a daemon or something and rip his head off. now for the normal non gaming person this type of fanatisism can seem strange for grown adults to still play with toys. hell i got my girlfriend to buy me the 20th anniversery optimus prime for valentines day which is a highly unusual gift in my opinion but if you like it and you want it, why not its your life. everyone makes fun of other peoples interests if there not your own including you geeks and nerds etc so fuck it you guys play your games, let the chavs be scumbag theiving fuckers, the goths and emos just be weird and everyone just get on with it


----------



## vindur (Apr 1, 2008)

Unknown Primarch said:


> let the chavs be scumbag theiving fuckers, the goths and emos just be weird and everyone just get on with it


In ireland at least you would be suprised at the amount of goths that play, and i know some very good players who people would class as chavs. 
Nerdyness permeates all social groups


----------



## Siege (Jan 18, 2008)

What is a chav?


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

In my experience, its generally the people.

I know at my old GW in Waldorf, Maryland, (closed now) you would never expect those guys to buy, assemble, paint, and play with mini plastic-soldiers. They had a legitimate tough-guy/jock type atitude. 

Possibly because it was in a not-so-hot part of Maryland...

But then when I moved to another spot in Waldorf, the guys were totally different there. They were loopy, almost partially out of touch with reality. 

Still great guys though. They loved Taco Bell.

And when THAT place eventually closed down (god dammit!) I started to visit another store in Maryland, called Comics MD.

Those guys were just as laid-back as possible. Real cool, but too far a way to go there regularly.

Now, when i went to Springfield Virginia...Damn. Those guys are straight up nerds. I mean N-E-R-D-S. Their whole demeanor exudes it..Their speak, posture, clothes, glasses..lack of exercise. (Oh yeah...That place moved too. WTF!)

I think a nerd is simply someone who is well...A stereotypical nerd. I don't get teased for playing 40k. People know me not as a nerd and so therefore they dont see 40k as "nerdy," but as a hobby of mine.

I think the people themselves make 40k nerdy.

My best friend even plays WoW (the epitome of nerd-dom today.) but you wont find anyone calling him a nerd, its just not his (or my) personality that says it. 

But I still openly say "I LOVE 40K."


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

TBH I don't even pay attention to them, what they say is crap (they'll be incredibly lucky if they can spell it too) also while I'm playing they're doing nothing so I consider myself lucky not to be like them.


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

Siege said:


> What is a chav?


Stereotypical British urban youth. Sort of the English equivalent of 'trailer trash'.

I'm sure there's an Australian equivalent too.

@ Unknown Primarch - a goth for 23 years, a gamer for 28 (that's 3 years before Warhammer was invented).

:very old cyclops:


----------



## Unknown Primarch (Feb 25, 2008)

Red Orc said:


> Stereotypical British urban youth. Sort of the English equivalent of 'trailer trash'.
> 
> I'm sure there's an Australian equivalent too.
> 
> ...


i think there is a message for me in there somewhere but couldnt work out what its meant to mean. let me know


----------



## vindur (Apr 1, 2008)

he means goths can be gamers too


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

Because some people think playing with bits of plastic is stupid and quite frankly i dont see how this is stupid when a more popular thing to do is to kill a ball around..... on a side not ive only ever heard someone say they dont like warhamer if theyve never played it before.


----------



## Ztrain (Oct 26, 2008)

Yes because thinking about strategy even with little plastic men is considered geeky. But going out and intoxicating oneself to the point of self poisoning is the in and non geeky thing to do. I'll take geeky thank you.

Z


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

When people scream WAAGH!! and pray to the dice gods and chaos gods, I do believe it should be considered geeky and nerdy.


----------



## hells_fury (Apr 17, 2008)

gwmaniac said:


> When people scream WAAGH!! and pray to the dice gods and chaos gods, I do believe it should be considered geeky and nerdy.


but thats the fun part of 40k, screaming something obscure at someone followed by a quick prayer. bieng a witch hunter player i love calling my opponents heretics, no-ones offended as they know thats wat an inquisitor does.


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

hells_fury said:


> but thats the fun part of 40k, screaming something obscure at someone followed by a quick prayer. bieng a witch hunter player i love calling my opponents heretics, no-ones offended as they know thats wat an inquisitor does.


I'm not saying these things are bad, there's no shame in being a geek, right?:so_happy:


----------



## Steve the mediocer (Dec 27, 2008)

well i would its because we're a bunch of guys, empasis on the word "guys" who play with little plastic space men and say stuff like, "u just got hit by a strength 7 ap 2 hit" and "roll 4 d6" 




just kidding... not really... but sort of... in that way... u know... ummm...


----------



## Lord of Rebirth (Jun 7, 2008)

It is kinda nerdy/geeky maybe? I don't care as long as I enjoy it. Really I have never cared if people call me names cause their are either not true or not bad? I dunno. I work hard and make good money and have good friends and get to do a lot of fun stuff so if some nob wants to call me a nerd they can be ignored and when my brother calls me a computer geek just cause I actually have a computer and I have a 42" monitor I can just kick his ass.


----------



## Djokovic (Dec 22, 2008)

I see many people incorrectly using the terms nerd and geek interchangeably. 

Geek - a gamer/someone good with computers/someone interested in sci-fi, but not necessarily without social skills
Nerd - a geek with no social skils
Dork - someone who has no social skills, but is not good with computers/interested in science fiction


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

My friends call it and me nerdy all the time though they still want me to teach them how to play the thing. On top of that I see it very much as a large complicated game of chess, well that's my quick explanation, I play it because i enjoy the strategy involved and when I was in school I never once got told by my parents to put down the warhammer and play outside as it wasn't a video game (in saying that, I'm not someone who hates sports i play them all the time).


----------



## willem the beterthan (Dec 28, 2008)

face it were sean as neards pepole link 40k to DnD


----------



## Corporal Chaos (Nov 27, 2007)

Because it is an intelectual game. Requiring math skills and the ability to read and use ones imagination. "least that is what I think. :laugh:


----------



## Ascendant (Dec 11, 2008)

I think a lot of people just have a hard time accepting that every hobby isn't for everyone. Me choosing to spend my money on little plastic men isn't any worse than someone else choosing to buy sports tickets or parts for their car or a new bike. 

That said, I have actually run across some socially inept, unwashed and irritating individuals that enjoy the game and help to contribute to this tragic image.


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Well... Where I play 

There are 3 Types of people.

1. The Nerd:
Lives at home.
Part time job for one purpose, Yes that being paying for his armies.
Showers once a week. (Dandruff Galore)
Drools at the sight of a Female figure.
(There is more but I think you get the picture)
Lives for and through 'Fluff'
Quotes Novels and Codexes 22/7 (Other hours are sleep)

2. The Casual gamer:
Comes on the night/Tournament nights that play the game of choice.
Have steady jobs.
Likes the Game for the models appearance and just to kick around once and a while.
If something comes up they can say 'cant go down tonight'
Has a GF / Wife (Basically other commitments)

3. Artist:
The ones who enjoy the painting / Modeling aspect then gaming (Thats it thats all)

This is just from my experiences over the past few years. I am not one to judge someone but thats what I see. I think the problem lies with the few that just don't know where to draw the line. But other then that we all share one thing. We enjoy a slightly more complex game that is more entertaining then Chess and Battleship lol.

Cheers,

Chaosftw


----------



## AndrewgeddoN (Aug 20, 2008)

Djokovic said:


> I see many people incorrectly using the terms nerd and geek interchangeably.
> 
> Geek - a gamer/someone good with computers/someone interested in sci-fi, but not necessarily without social skills
> Nerd - a geek with no social skils
> Dork - someone who has no social skills, but is not good with computers/interested in science fiction


I agree with this 100%.

I've always saw Warhammer as a totally geeky hobby, but I don't see why that has to be a negative. It's only offensive if you let it become offensive, I say embrace it.

I like going to concerts. I like going down to the bar and having a few drinks. I like interacting with people from different social circles. But if someone calls me a geek, I say "Hell yeah I'm a geek! I'll Star Wars you under the table!"


----------



## Grik (Jul 28, 2008)

willem the beterthan said:


> has any one thought that a wepon was so coolthat they just had to make one fore real
> 
> i have made a power claw that fits over my left hand it isent that big but it is steal and i have gord many a soda can with it
> 
> ...



This is why. And for being a geek, that spelling is horrendous. That paragraph makes my head explode just looking at it.


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

I think it is geeky, it's grown men playing with toy soldiers. And even my wife thinks it's geeky due to the number of players with gothy type black clothing and big shoes. 

I just couldn't give a toss.


----------



## Grik (Jul 28, 2008)

the cabbage said:


> I just couldn't give a toss.


I couldn't agree more. You're doing something that you love to do, having fun, being social-for the most part- so who cares what other people think of it. Just do what makes you happy and fuck everyone else. Unless it's illegal of course, because you should never break the law. :wink: I mean you can't obviously go running around through a mall and start shooting people with a shotgun. Well you could but that's not exactly the best way to have fun. Unless it's zombies of course.


----------



## bon_jovi (Nov 16, 2008)

So tosum it up, 
Its geeky for obvous reasons we all know and don't need explaining.
We don't actually give a shit what people call it/us

So fuck it, just enjoy what you do.


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

*We're Playing With Plastic Spacemen!!!!* :laugh::laugh:


----------



## LegendX (Jun 16, 2008)

As someone with a panda at a computer desk mentioned, the language of the game flies over people who don't understand it like a B2 Bomber.

This is a numbers game.

Your guy's number vs my guy's number and without the backstory that is the fluff and the time and passion we invest into our units and the lists they fall in line with, someone who is ignorant to the game will simply not understand it.

Although I do love when I explain it to them and their eyes light up. Usually means a new player has been born.

LX


----------



## 10228 (Sep 8, 2008)

I think that it definitely comes down to jealousy. After all, we need the skill to convert & paint well, and the brains to play a game well. Warhammer is not just a strategy game, that is one half, the other half is an artform. People who don't understand or feel bad because we have skills they don't, call us names because it makes them feel better.

I was in my local GW the other day, and some people walked past outside saying "Oooh, lets play warhammer" and pulling faces at us. As I was leaving 10 minutes later they walked into the store.

Does that make sense?


----------



## dlakertor (Mar 18, 2008)

yeah it makes sence, same thing happens at my store, the people who come in and make fun of us are mostly chavs who have nothing more in their lives except pissing people off  Though it is quite funny, because the manager finds a way to insult them, and un-surprisingly it works :so_happy:
Last time chavs came in they asked "which is the strongest", he said "are you stupid?" but i forgot the rest of what he said . 

Anyways.... who gives a crap about the idiots who dont have a life and just make fun of peoples interests? Not I. If someone says "dont you play warhammer" i just say "yep" and turn away.


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jan 4, 2009)

I know that it's annoying but you can use it as an advantage. Since they have no idea what you're talking about you can come up with insults! YAY!
Personally i like to insult my friends I.Q. level so i say something along the lines of...
"Oh ya? well you're so stupid you think red cars drive faster" I just love the blank stares they give me and when they try to get me back they come up with an equal ammount of insults as their intelligence, Nothing!:laugh:


----------



## AndrewgeddoN (Aug 20, 2008)

BWLAF93 said:


> I think that it definitely comes down to jealousy. After all, we need the skill to convert & paint well, and the brains to play a game well. Warhammer is not just a strategy game, that is one half, the other half is an artform. People who don't understand or feel bad because we have skills they don't, call us names because it makes them feel better.


I think this is a little closer to the mark, but I highly doubt jelously is a key factor in making fun of a Warhammer player. Not that I don't think it takes skill or brains to play Warhammer, I just don't think the vast majority of outsiders envy us. My guess is the "average Joe" isn't going to peek in at the local comic book shop and think "man, those guys are so smart and skilled, they are putting together little guys and fighting with then! I'm so jealous!" 

What it all boils down to (IMO) is that most people don't understand the hobby, and why it would appeal to anyone. When we see people getting enjoyment out of something we don't understand, the natural response is to either A.) learn more about it to see the appeal, or B.) make fun of it and belittle it, because it makes us uncomfortable when we don't understand something. I know I didn't understand the appeal to miniatures before I got into Warhammer. They just seemed like army men that (though they looked cool) cost a fortune, and you had to memorize a ton of rules and do a lot of calculations to play the game. It wasn't until I got into the hobby that I saw how enjoyable it was to take a bunch of pieces of plastic and metal and make them your own. 

I compare it to auto racing/repair. I don't know jack about cars. For me, if it gets from point A to point B without breaking down, perfect. It's really easy to look at people who spend a lot of time and money customizing their car and say "god, what a waste of money! What's the point, so you can drive fast? Big deal!" But when you think about it, if it's something they enjoy doing and it's something that they are willing to spend the time and money doing, who's to say that their hobby is inferior to mine?

I don't think playing Warhammer makes you smarter or more skilled than someone who races cars, or goes fishing, or who plays football. I just think it makes you different.


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

Aight since yall are getting waaaaaay deep into this, I will bring my psychological guns to bear.

The reason any human being, or indeed, any _animal_ will launch an assault, physically or verbally, on another animal is because it feels threatened. The cause of threat differs from animal to animal, but it is largely rooted in the three basic F's: Feeding, Fighting, and Procreation. Jealousy is a very superficial part of the equation, the proverbial tip of the iceberg, _if a part of it at all_.
The reason that a man will jokingly refer to his best friend's girlfriend as being less than attractive for some reason is, at it's root, simply because he wants to make babies with her. The reason people fling insults at each other before a fight is because they both sense that their physical wellbeing is in danger. The reason that people make fun of the obese is because, subconsciously, they want the food that fat person just ate.
Now, we can apply this reasoning to someone throwing an unsavory jibe in your direction at your local GW or Hobby center. Let us dissect their behavior;
1) Are they threatened by your physical appearance because you are using numbers and textbooks to fight with little plastic spacemen?
2) Is their mouth watering at the thought of one of your plastic spacemen?
3)Are they threatened by your seeming display of intelligence by using numbers and textbooks to fight with little plastic spacemen?

Now let's examine;
1) Probably not. The average tabletop gamer is exactly the same person who could run for Mr./Ms. Universe. Although there are exceptions, your typical nerd is, well, just that.
2) Highly unlikely. H. Sapiens doesn't possess the digestive tract to accommodate plastic and resin into it's required nourishment intake.
3) This is the most likely reason. Despite the common misconception of the Alpha Male, H. Sapiens has always grouped around smarter (or rather, cleverer) individuals because of their high S-and-R value. That's survival and replication for all of you who are unfamiliar with the phrase. In order to be a successful leader, you have to also be smart. Muscle is always the power behind the throne, and may sometimes is possessed _by_ the "throne," but in order to lead you must have some degree of intelligence. At it's core, H. Sapiens is subconsciously threatened by physical and mental prowess. Thus, we find the reason for all the insults slung at the tabletop gaming community;













*Nerds of the world rejoice! People make fun of you because you and your plastic spacemen threaten their ability to reproduce! *:so_happy:


----------



## dlakertor (Mar 18, 2008)

Here Here :so_happy:


----------



## kholek09 (Feb 4, 2009)

Jezlad said:


> *Because it is?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes, but WHYdo 80 - 90% see it as nerdy?


----------



## nightfish (Feb 16, 2009)

I find people found us all 'nerdy' or whatever because there are a few players (mainly the younger ones) who go on and on and on about it in every situation and people get sick of it.

For example, I think GW is great but I will only talk about it to people who I know play the hobby. I'm not going go out to the pub then talk about 'whats the best special weapons to take?' or the 'dynamics of weapon proxy on a predator'.

Its also about reference in society. LoTR made GW a lot more mainstream as people could place it with something they have heard of and liked. If there was a popular film of 40k or warhammer it may be that it becomes less of hobby most people take fun out of. With the right sort of marketing, GW could become popular just like 'playing video games' went from being geeky (only 5-6 years ago) to being the dominant force that it is now.


----------



## dtq (Feb 19, 2009)

I would like to apologise to those of you lumbered with a unwanted "geek" or "nerd" tag. I would just like to say it was my fault  I poisoned the well during GW's early expansion .

I was introduced to this hobby by being "permitted" to join in a 40k top trumps game owned by one of the "cooler" people in the school. This was in one of my first few years at secondary school sometime around 1989, My local store was one of the earliest to open, at the time the people who were into the hobby were "in" types, they made the mistake of letting "The" Geek join in on a few games. The rest is as they say history . I really was "the" geek undisputed number 1 computer guy in the school, one of the top 3 in science, I "Celebrated" leaving school by nuking the network on the last day of school, socially I was one (very small) step up from the train spotters and special needs students...

It has to be said that for most of my teens my hygene wasnt the best, sure I had regular showers, (once a month is regular just not frequent ). When I finally discovered the use of soap and combs I had lost my interest in the hobby . In fact for years I didnt even play video games... About the same time I discovered girls, or more correctly they discovered me , I was always aware of their existance suddenly they became aware of mine.

Thats not to say I "lost my geek" I just cleaned up my act and found a different outlet, sure I worked in IT, but I took up Rallying, now that is a _REAL_ Geek hobby, It just has better PR. Seriously you think GW stuff is bad with people comparing stats. You should listen in on the talk between Rally competitors. Ive spent hours discussing diff ratios, drag coefficients, Frontal areas, gear sets, tyre compounds, suspension angles spring rates, bernoullis principle in relation to both intake and exhaust, cam profiles, torque curves etc etc. There is no aspect of a car that a rally competitor cant talk for hours on in every bit as animated a manner as the 12 year old in the local GW store. Rallying is one of the biggest closet geek hobbies going. The public have the image of cars doing mad speeds in the woods, the reality is thats a small part of the hobby, a lot of the guys are serious anoraks on the sly .

Of course I played up to the PR image when I talked to girls . Its sad but true that it was a great way to pull, and I exploited it mercilessly. PR makes all the difference... Saying to a girl you want to see my rally car, works better for many girls than do you want to see my toy soldiers. They are both expensive end products of sheer geekdom. (although proflex makes forgeworld stuff seem like a bargain store...) 

Just to clarify my wife was one of those who was completely unimpressed by the cars . She was also the only girl I ever liked who put up a challenge (after discovering soap and combs that is) . She spent 2 years as my best friend before we ever started dating, Within a week of our first kiss we decided to get married  soon after getting married I rediscovered the hobby, dragging my wife into it and later my children...

These days Ive made peace with my geekdom, the signs are all there, if theres dwarves, robots or lasers Im interested, if it plugs into the wall I can probably fix it. I never watch sports on TV, I hate football. Definetely a Geek 

And just to confirm that those kids who dont wash as often as those nearest to them might like, and who get over excited about stuff, can in fact grow up, learn to wash, to pull, and even reproduce. Think of it as the Ugly duckling stage, or the larval stage. 

School "society" made my life hell, but theres no one I went to school with who I would trade lives with now.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

Jezlad said:


> *Because it is?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The reason I wan to know is so that I can remedy the situation, and bring more people inot the hobby. I have no one to play against, because all the existing geeks in my school, think of warhammer as a feeble atempt to achieve what vidiogames do on a larger scale, and D&D does in more detail. 

I want to know so I can create more monsterous geeks. This thread helps a bit.


----------



## spike12225 (Aug 21, 2008)

IMO its the younger generation who sit there and squawk about stuff like why doesn't my thing have all these rules they dumb the game down. 
The older gen play have fun talk logically and about common things not just ramble about crap while acting in a nerdy way.

my 2 cents as i know when i'm playing i see it all to often and we just shake our heads


----------



## blitz451 (Apr 4, 2008)

Regardless of what your hobby is someone is going to make fun of you about something. Mostly it's a function of getting so wrapped up in something that you no longer socialize well outside of it. It could be the whole geek culture, it could be sports, it could be pop culture, it could be a million different things. Here are some warning signs you've slipped into geekdom.

You can't have a conversation over 15 minutes without quoting Monty Python at least once.

You use obscure inside jokes to try to insult people or make them look dumb. (fyi this has the exact opposite effect and enhances you geekiness by a factor of 10)

You are insulted by the stereotype that all geeks are smelly, but you revel in the stereotype that all geeks are smart. (the truth is that most geeks are actually neither)

You consider yourself bilingual because you can speak elvish or klingon. 


In the end there is nothing wrong with being a geek, i've been one my whole life. I'm also a pretty well balanced individual with varied interests and a life outside of the gaming culture. So let your geek flag fly, but don't forget to take the time for a little sunshine and sex to keep things in perspective.

:end ramblings:


----------



## Dominic240 (Aug 13, 2008)

Im a complete geek, i may not look like much of a stereotype or whatever, but im still a geek. But im proud of it, because if doing the things I enjoy get me labeled as a nerd/geek or whatever them im happy with that label, even if it does come with a barrage of insults.


----------



## JokerGod (Jan 21, 2009)

The sad part is most people see being a geek or nerd as a bad thing, but its really not. I am proud of my nerdy side, it makes me all warm and fuzzy inside when people try to insult me for it because I have the best counter.

Nerdy girls are hot, and unlike cheerleaders there not sluts. And they like nerdy guys, so you can have your little ball (I am talking about sports... get your head out of the gutter!) and I will keep my video games and plastic space men, and with that I will get the tail that has not seen the block a few times.


----------



## Dafistofmork (Jan 9, 2009)

right i can not be bothered reading all 17 pages so i am sorry if it has already been said.

IMHO a geek is some one with an obssesion. it can be anything at all-from warhammer to football. therefor every one is a geek in some form or another, but you never refer to footballers as geeks.
ever had a poster of you favourate team on the wall before? geek.
ever worn your teams colours to a match? geek
ever discussed the result of a game up to a week afterewards? geek
ever played with toy solders which you have spent hours making and painting and researching into the fictional history of? geek
i can do this for hours.

also, many people can have multiple obsseions as well, so they are mulity-geeks.
i like to think of myself as a fantasy geek, or a freak for short.


----------



## dtq (Feb 19, 2009)

Just in further evidence to my post about my Geekdom at school (on page 16 of this topic) heres a picture of me as I would have been seen in the GW store in the very early 90's including those oh so shiney trousers :laugh: not only did I have _That_ hair, I _liked_ that hair :shok: I was also somewhere around 4' tall and skinny as a rake :laugh:










Why would people looking in the shop get the idea its a geeky game :shok:

Heres me going through my stealth geek phase, when I was never seen in a gw shop (yes it was a bow tie but I swear it was a one off) That was during the time when I pulled girls a lot by playing upto the "cool" public image of a behind the scenes seriously geeky hobby (rallying)










And then fast forward a _few_ more years - me as Dad of four.










And last of all my wife, shes bilingual, can hold a decent conversation on anything from history to biology to psychology. She also loves 40k and mmorpgs, who could have guessed there was a woman like this in the future for that geeky kid in the first pic...










All in all, its good to be a geek. Even a geek with bad hair in need of personal hygene lessons who gets over excited about sci fi stuff. You know what they CAN grow up, get a hair cut, learn to shower, and pick up girls, and still enjoy playing with toy soldiers  If I could do it theres hope for anyone :laugh:

The type of people who would have once called me a geek, now days get to choose from several names:- boss, skipper, chief, sir :shok: Im pretty flexible :laugh: just for clarity, I dont actually enforce any such formalities on those who Im responsible for, Im an easy going guy.


----------



## Joshau-k (Jan 31, 2009)

Captain Galus said:


> *We're Playing With Plastic Spacemen!!!!* :laugh::laugh:


I don't, i play with little plastic aliens.


----------



## Styro-J (Jan 20, 2009)

Ok, the world should know by now... What is the difference between geeks and nerds?

It is really simple, Geeks are people with an expertise in tech and or gadgetry, the thing is alot of geeks are nerds as Nerds are your typical out of the mainstream people that may be too studious or DnD followers. There is a wide range of each and they often include each other or even "Jocks" Nerds and Geeks aren't the same but they do often find a similar following.


----------



## SpaNNerZ (Jun 17, 2008)

If Chess is a Sport then so is Warhammer.
Therefore I'm an athlete! We're all athletes :biggrin:

Besides that I like the many sides of Warhammer, be it social or just to get out of reality.

Peace out:victory:


----------



## vacantghost (Feb 16, 2008)

Well, nerdy/geeky could be seen as people who obsess over numbers, and are technically stereotypically representing well i dont know how to say this without being rude. Well, i think you guys can imagine the people who play our awesome 40k games. But for the gore and action part, im utterly clueless, why?


----------



## davechung (Mar 5, 2009)

I wouldn't really care what other people think. It makes me *twitch* happy *twitch*


----------

